# Reasonably priced USA made micrometers.



## tripletap3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Like allot of other guys here I had to start out with some cheaper Asian made measuring tools such as the 3 piece mic set for $50. My plan has been to slowly upgrade to better quality measuring tools as time went on. 
Out of the blue last week a buddy of mine brought me a box of measuring tools that he no longer uses. Inside there were some Starrretts and a set of 1" to 3" mics made by a company that I have never heard of called Scherr-Tumico. Doing some research I found that they are still in business and still made in the USA. While there original intent was to make value priced mics my research shows they are just as well thought of as any Starrett and comparing the two side by side I have to agree. They look to be about half the price of most other quality brands new and even better I saw quite a few used ones on FleaBay in the $30-$50 range so if you are looking for a quality mic at the cheap price look at some used Scherr-Tumicos.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow... I wish I knew this earlier... I might just update my mics anyhow...

Ray


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 20, 2013)

IMO, S-T instruments present a fair value for the money. Many people say you're buying a name with Starrett, and to a point, I can agree. I have never had any issues with the customer service with Starrett, and working at a sizable shop have had the factory reps in and put on loan some expensive tools to help us decide on some expensive purchases. I think that may be what you are paying for with the Big Names. But S-T, in my experience, builds a good quality micrometer. I've used several of them, and have no complaints. I would definitely have them over any of the common imports from Asia or Poland, for instance.


----------



## awander (Sep 20, 2013)

I used to think Tumico was a Japanese name, then I found that it came from Tu-Mi-Co which was short for Tubular Micrometer Company-a reference to the tubular steel frames they used.

Good stuff.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, I'll tell you in a week or so what I think of them.  -Just bought a 0-1 and 1-2 from ebay.  The 1-2" was a  "fine finish" model.  Both looked to be very low mileage units with original boxes etc...


Ray


----------



## tripletap3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Some of the larger mikes are made with tubular frames but mine are the 1-2", 2-3" and 3-4" so they are solid. Not sure why they are tubular or if that makes a difference. Someone mentioned that it was to save money but I can't see where that would make much of a difference in cost. The government has bought thousands of the S-T mics for shipyards and military shops and they end up in surplus, so I think that is the reason why used ones are so plentiful and prices stay low. Mine don't look as nice as yours Ray, but my buddy did get them calibrated before he gave them to me so I know I can trust them. I have always personally thought that the best machine in the world is useless if you can't trust your measuring tools. I haven't decided whether to repaint the frames in "crinkle paint" to make them look new or just enjoy the patina.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a mix of brands of measuring equipment. I have a Starrett 0-1"  standard micrometer and a Starrett 0-1" pin micrometer. Both very good. But I also have an S-T  0-12" depth mic, some S-T dial calipers (both very good) and some S-T dial indicators and dial test indicators, in both .001"  and .0001". All seem to be just as good or better than other brands that I have tried. In my opinion they are right up there with the Starrett stuff. 


From what I understand, the idea behind the tubular frame was to make the tool lighter and easier to handle, especially the larger micrometers. S-T was, and still is a big name in the optical comparator market. 

I do have to admit that I have a bit of a soft spot for Scherr-Tumico however. Seeing as they are a Minnesota company, just down the road a piece, I guess I have to root for the hometown team, right??   :thumbsup:

Before we put them on a pedestal, though, in fairness I do have to admit that S-T has sold some Chinese made tools with the S-T name on them, but then again so has Starrett.  One of the S-T dial calipers I have was made in China, but it is very reliable and I often use it in place of a micrometer unless the measurement needs to be dead on correct. So far any measurement that I have done with the caliper has matched my mics when checked with them, thus it appears to be very trust worthy.

Usual disclaimers apply: I do not work for them, never have, nor do any of my relatives or neighbors. Batteries not included. No lifeguard on duty. No right turn on red. Your mileage may vary. Offer not valid in the continental 48 states, nor in Alaska or Hawaii. No fishing from bridge. Children under the age of 14 not allowed without an adult. Last call is at 12:45. No bids accepted after close of business on 2/30/2014. No bicycles or skateboards on sidewalk. Now, aren't you glad you read all of this drivel??  Gotcha!!!!   :rofl:


----------



## Ray C (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are the Scherr Tumico mics I picked up on ebay for about $25 each.  I got lucky and after a thorough cleaning, they adjusted very well at 0 and full scale.  Testing with gauge blocks shows very good linearity.  Readings in the tenths were about dead on.  Nice mics overall and glad to have a coupe extras for other areas of the shop...

Ray


----------



## Tom Griffin (Sep 27, 2013)

The best bang for the buck in micrometers are the Swiss made Etalon mics. They are all over eBay for really good prices because very few people know how good they are. The frames are much more rigid than anything on the market and they are a lot easier to read because of their unique split thousandth marks on the thimble. All of the mics I use daily are Etalon and if you check out my YT video on reading the micrometer you can see one in action.

BTW, this is only my opinion, but I never liked the feel of the ST mics.

Tom


----------



## george wilson (Oct 1, 2013)

Ray,THOSE are Tumico mikes? They don't look like any I've seen. Perhaps on the small mikes they didn't use the hollow frames? Also,I can't recall seeing a Tumico that wasn't polished or plated. Of course,I've only seen the older,original mikes.


----------



## Ray C (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes indeed... they are clearly stamped and marked.  The engraving is quite nice too.  They have two lines of mictometers on their web site.  One is "Fine Finish" and the others are assumed to be "economy" versions.  One of mine is the fine finish and was made in 1994 (it came with the original box).  The other looks to me much older.  They both read and function very well.

Ray




george wilson said:


> Ray,THOSE are Tumico mikes? They don't look like any I've seen. Perhaps on the small mikes they didn't use the hollow frames? Also,I can't recall seeing a Tumico that wasn't polished or plated. Of course,I've only seen the older,original mikes.


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 1, 2013)

I could be wrong but I think Tomico made the micrometers that Sears sold under their Craftsman brand back in the 70s.  I've had one since then and still use it regularly.  I have B&S, Starrett, Mitutoyo, ect, but I always use the craftsman for 0-1.  I just like the feel of it and I'm used reading it.

Chuck


----------



## fastback (Oct 1, 2013)

I guess I am very lucky.  I probably I have maybe 30 or so micrometer's.  Mine range from 1-inch to 12-inches.  Most have been given to me by cousins or friends in the trade. Last week I stopped over one of my cousins who is a retired toolmaker and has decided to move to Florida.  Anyway, he gave me a ton of mikes, a couple of depth mic's. One of them is a B & S with only one rod, but has detents for 1, 2 and 3-inch measurements.  Oh, he also gave me a 12-inch dial caliper by Mitutoyo.


My neighbor, a retired machinist, stopped over yesterday and dropped off a couple of tools one was a best test by B & S brand new in the box and has never been used.  The other is a 1-inch digital mic by Mitutoyo.  It just needed a battery replacement.  Some time ago he gave me his 1-inch Starrett.  I did not like the way it worked so I drove up to Starrett and asked them to rebuild it.  The rebuild cost was a little high $ 65.00, but I had it done anyway. I still don't care for it.  Funny thing is I either use my B & S or my older Starrett 1-inch.  

At this point, I have a number of depth mic's, some where around 6. Only 4 are in decent shape and usable.  


Another cousin recently retired and just before passing away he gave me his best test indicator and a 3 mike set (from China) I can't remember the name off hand, but the set includes 1, 2 and 3 inch micrometer. 

I guess because of my fascination with tools, at least that is my excuse, I also bought a couple from HF a mechanical digital and a digital. 

 I think the Mic I use the most is an old B & S 1-inch.  It is nice to have choices.  Oh, I have a couple I'm giving to a friend.


----------



## richard555 (Dec 11, 2016)

thank you i did not know i could get so much help.thank you all.---richard


----------



## george wilson (Dec 12, 2016)

For what it's worth,I have not found Starrett's repair work to be infallible. I had a USA made Starrett dial caliper. I bought it brand new,and ruined a piece of work when I discovered that the inside measuring jaws were .008" OFF !!!!

I sent it back to them to be made right. After all, a $12.00 Chinese caliper is a LOT more accurate than that !! When I got it back,with the tag of the repair person inside the box,it was only .004" out!!! Somehow I got the phone # of a vice president,and asked him how this caliper could get out of the factory TWICE like that,still very wrong!! He had me return the caliper and instantly sent me a new one,that was not messed up.

The story is really a lot more complicated than that,as I only discovered the error AFTER the caliper was out of warranty. I had a Mitutoyo that I had apparently used for inside measurements previously,just by coincidence. At first I was not well treated by the repair department when I called them,being past the warranty. Finally I persuaded them to at least LOOK at the caliper to see that it had never been damaged or dropped,etc.. When they got the perfect condition caliper and fooled with it,they finally agreed that it had been that way from the factory. At least in the end,I got a better caliper out of them. Their repair woman was described as "One of their very best". What a foul up!!! I omitted my usual response of "I suggest you pay him(her) LESS" as I didn't want to aggravate the nice vice president who did honor his product.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 12, 2016)

8
I picked up an inside micrometer set from eBay maid by tumico  great set,  it was missing the long handle for  reaching down a bore.  Contacted them for a replacement, and they sent one out free of charge 


Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------

